# Hotshot Headers back to stock



## Zumboy (Mar 6, 2007)

Okay, I installed the Hotshot headers awhile ago, and like everyone knows, my car is running rich as S#!+. Gas mileage is crappy, smells terrible, loud as anything. This isn't worth the gain of power and I want to switch back. I already threw out my stock headers (and nissan wants nearly 5 grand for OEM parts. If anyone wants to sell their stock headers, e-mail me [email protected], and i'll take them off your hands). If anyone knows of a way to rigg a Catalytic converter, and re-wire the O2 sensors so it will read correctly with the hotshot headers, please reply. 

...Headers aren't worth it. I don't care about how quiet it will sound, I just want the smell to go away and for the gas mileage to be back. I'm getting only about 12 MPG, and i'm in Hawaii where Super gas is $4.00/Gallon. Hope someone has figured out the answer to this.

Thanks alot,

Shawn.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

thats wild man, I have hotshot headers on my ser as well and it throws a code of course but im still getting about 22mpg and thats driving like i always do (not easy) and it has no smell... do you have an exhaust or anything? or are you running stock exhaust/open headers? maybe re-flashed your ecu lately?


----------



## Zumboy (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah, I used to get good gas mileage, but not recently. I was just taking a look at the rigg I had setup for the O2 sensor, and noticed that it was touching the headers, and melted the wiring. Maybe it's not sending any readings, so next chance I get, i'm going to re-wire it, and hopefully it takes care of the problem. But I finally figured out that it's not really the headers itself from replys from other people. Thanks.
Shawn.


----------

